# Frontline and Hot Spots?



## chwtom (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a 9 month old golden. We have put frontline on her 3 times, and last week we had to go to a higher dose because she passed the 50 pound threshold (she is 53 pounds). We put the frontline between the shoulder blades as recommended.

We put the frontline in on friday, then sunday went to a cottage in Michigan on Lake Michigan. She did a lot of swimming, and did some rolling in the sand. 

On tuesday we started to notice her getting itchy and licking her paws, which she's never done before. Her itchiness seemed to be most concentrated around her collar area and ears.

On wednesday we noticed a sore around the area of her frontline application. It was red and weeping pus. It was around the size of a quarter. We came home late last night and took her to the vet this AM. They said she has a hot spot which is now about 6 inches in diameter. They also said she has yeast and irritation in her paws and around her vulva, as well as in her ear.

They put her on steroids, antibiotics and yeast medicine. They shaved the area, and it looks awful, my kids cried when they saw her.

The vet thinks this is a reaction to something in the water she was swimming in. I am suspicious of the frontline, as she has been swimming all summer with no problems (though it was different water), and it is right where we put the frontline.

So I have a couple questions:
1. Has anyone ever seen hot spots develop from Frontline?
2. The vet thinks we should try it again next month and see if she reacts. I am VERY reluctant to put that on her again. 
3. Does this mean she is going to get hot spots all the time and have allergies and paw-licking forever? We have a 9 year old golden with bad allergies, and it makes me sick to think she is going to have those problems too.
4. How long will it take that fur to grow back in and cover the spot? It is really hard to look at it, and she is going to get pus and blood on the carpet and stuff when she lays on her back.

Thanks


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

chwtom said:


> I have a 9 month old golden. We have put frontline on her 3 times, and last week we had to go to a higher dose because she passed the 50 pound threshold (she is 53 pounds). We put the frontline between the shoulder blades as recommended.
> 
> We put the frontline in on friday, then sunday went to a cottage in Michigan on Lake Michigan. She did a lot of swimming, and did some rolling in the sand.
> 
> ...


Sulfodene works on hot spots every time. It may take a few days to go away, depending on how early you catch the spot. I trim the area well and use cotton balls to apply the Sulfodene liberally to the spot, 3-4 times a day. Sometimes I'll clean it gently with hydrogen peroxide between applications of Sulfodene.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My kaycee had allergies and would develop hot spots. At first i would take her to the vet and he would clip the fur and clean with peroxide, but finally told me to stop wasting my money, i could clip her hear and treat it. Also, what we found works the best for hot spots is gold bond powder. I think almost everyone here who has a dog that ever had a hot spot keeps it for that purpose.

And yes, it could be frontline, tho i would think the reaction would have been a lot faster. Most dogs i have heard about that had a reaction had it happen within minutes to a few hours.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have seen dogs lose the hair(temporarily) where the Frontline was applied. Technically, you should apply it in several places on the skin on the spine. But the hair loss is one reason I don't use it near a conformation show.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I've only used Frontline Plus on my now 4 year old golden and have never had any problems. I apply it year round.


----------

